# Steel Roof?



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Anybody put a steel roof on? Are they all they are cracked up to be? How about the old fashioned asphalt shingles? 

I've gotten a couple of prices on steel, they seem to run 2 to 3 times the price of shingles, I'm just wondering if the cost is worth it.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

How long do you plan to live in the house? I doubt that a metal roof would proportionately add value to the sale price of the house.

If you plan to live in it for more than 15 years, then it might be worth considering. 

I recently shingled our 1970's home. Didn't give too much consideration to a metal roof.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Noisy when it rains, I would think.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

That's the thing, I plan on being here a long time, but who really knows? My father in law has one, says it isn't any noisier.

I've read that shingles don't last as long as they used to (only 10-15 years) due to the removal of the asbestos from manufacturing process but that could just be salesmen talk.

Anybody have one?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have one. I like the sound of rain on the roof, however, living under a tree canopy with fir cones hovering, makes for a noisy evening at times. I can usually guess the wind strength based on the number of clangs per hour.

The odd largish tree limb has hit, and my guess would be that if those were shakes instead of a steel roof, I would paying someone to repair the shakes every year or so.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I had one at the last house installed by the P.O. because it was raccoon resistant. Mine was put over existing shingles so it was quiet. 
It was also connected to a ground rod system by the P.O. after a lightning strike apparently bounced around inside the kitchen. 

They do last, however I have seen a couple lately with half the paint(?) peeled off. 

I went with shingles on this house. It's a bit of a crapshoot I think. Mine seem ok, but there are some horror stories out there about modern shingles. 

Steel should be minimum code.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

We decided to go for it. My wife is a big believer of spend lots of money once to save down the road. We didn't have to finance it, which was a consideration as well. 18K for our roof, which will include the porch and eaves as well. It gets installed over the shingles. I'm hoping to spend the next 50 years in the home, so we'll have to wait and see. I'll let you or your kids know when I turn 80!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There are different steel roofs....screw down is the cheapo stuff,,,,standing seam is the primo stuff...its the best roof to own if you live anywhere that is exposed to freeze/thaw cycles. (cedar shakes from the BC interior treated with fire retardant is arguably better)

Further south I doubt you could do better than a concrete tiled roof.

Asphalt shingles are like single ply toilet paper.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

They are no noisier. Yes they will cost more, but last longer, it is all relative.

Brown or Grey shingles will last longer than black. Even if they are coded to last the same amount of years. Black absorbs more heat, and causes them to break down a little quicker.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a steel roof and it is great. We don't find it any noisier but that may have something to do with the R50 in the attic. Don't forget to get snow brakes if you live somewhere that gets a significant amount of snow. Metal roofs are definitely more prone to avalanches! If you don't put snow brakes on then go with reinforced eavestroughs.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There are fibreglass based asphalt shingles these days which are suppposedly much more durable. You'll have to analyze the ROI for yourself. I was shocked to hear some of the quotes some people have been getting recently for roof replacements. My uncle had his large bungalow's asphalt shingle roof replaced for over $20k by his insurance company after a severe wind storm.

Stay away from the screw-down steel roofs. They seem like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

We have an american foursquare, the actual roof area is fairly small. Each floor is about 700 square feet. I'd do it myself, except it's probably about 35 feet to the peak and I don't even like being as tall as I am. 

My father got his ranch done two years ago for about 7k. That seems to be the going price for work when the insurance company isn't paying. 

Marketplace did a little piece on shingles 2 years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fY4UXCuEIA

We got a quote for the shingles, we were looking at about $8,000 so even if they lasted 25 years, that's $320, 20 years, that's $400 a year. If you believe the 12 year quote mentioned in the video (and pushed by the steel roofers) That's $667 a year. At $18,000 the steel needs to last 27 years at minimum. 55 maximum.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You really need to discount it, too. The discounting is what makes steel roofs tricky. $7k at a modest 7% discount rate is equivalent to $3108 if it needs replacing in 12 years and $1808 in 20. If you assume the roof will have to be replaced every 20 years, and a steel roof lasts 60, you'd need to use a discount rate of 0.8% to be indifferent between asphalt and steel. If an asphalt roof costs $10k vs $18k for a steel roof, you'd need to discount at 3.2% a year to be indifferent.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Sure, I you want to get fancy. But then you have to factor in the fact I won't have to ever go up there, and what that's worth to me. Plus potential resale value, the "wow" factor and a whole host of other issues. 

Or I could simply call it a wash.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind when getting quotes regardless of fiberglass or steel/metal is make sure your contractor gives you a detailed estimate and talks with you about proper venting(un-fit intake/out-take air flow is really common)as it balances the attic out.If you don't have the right balance it will 100% take atleast a half a dozen years out of the life of the roof. 

Also very important not to cinch out and go for downgraded underlays as opposed to ice&water shield in all valleys & eve location,drip edge and underlay in the "field" of your roof.These items seem like classic upcharges but they are well worth the extra....a lot of times roofs fail without homeowners realizing and by the time they do- problems of water staining and mold in the attic are present for years and rafter and plywood decking are roting out and will need replacing and it's caused because you dont have the roof installed as a system and it has to be if you ever get it inspected by your insurance co(if a problem arises)Alot of people just think a roof is a roof but that is'nt the case!average roof on a 1400sq ft house is going to be around 8k so make sure to look into everything.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Also your contractor should remove all old lead collars and the common cast iron bathroom stacks(convert to abs plumbing pipes)minimal charge and it's not putting lip stick on a pig.....samething goes for new flashing installed arond chimneys ect....if your going to do it-do it right even if the upfront cost is 10-15% more....these are the things to look for and will let you know your dealing with a competent professional roofer.......i'm in this business-stay away from the truck and ladder guys and go with company that is ltd/insured ect so many people don't take the time hiring there roofers and it goes without saying referals referals that who you hire.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Asphalt shingle roof typically lasts 10-15 years no matter what they say. Life of a steel roof 50 years or more.

I know a man who is nearly 80, who lives in a house 120 years old, that has been in the family since new. The steel roof is the original now 120 years old.

The secret is it has been painted with aluminum paint every 20 years or so.

Steel roof should cost about twice as much as shingles and take no longer to install. If you plan on keeping your house over 15 years it is better value.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^ I dunno. I've seen many asphalt roofs that were properly installed and ventilated, still in good shape after 20 years.


----------

